# Is this a good deal?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Remington 700 model, camo stock, silver barrel, 30-06, with scope at walmart. $424?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds like a pretty good deal, my brother picked one up for about that last year at scheels but it wasn't camo.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

The current bid for that gun on gunbroker.com right now looks to be $380 plus $35 shipping, so yes, I think its a good deal.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If I were to purchase an economy rifle package right now, I would get the Savage. I love Remington, but Savage has the best economy product right now.-------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I assume this is a ADL? Stainless Steel? Its a fair price. If its a BDL I'd jump on that in a heartbeat... oh wait, already did: My wife shoots a 30-06 Stainless Steel / Composite, great foul weather or elk gun.

Savage is making good priced guns. Here's a list of their 30-06 axis models:

http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/default.aspx?pg=list&mfg=Savage+Arms&mdl=AXIS&cat=All&type=All&cal=30-06&fin=&sit=&zipcode=84003

I doubt the walmart gun has a scope you will want to use long term... so potentially search for models without a scope, and put a nicer scope on it (on a budget I think Nikon Buckmasters are the best out there and you can get them for around $120)

-DallanC


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

+1 for the Savage... not the prettiest, most detailed gun but, they shoot right out of the box real well. You should be able to find one for that price easy.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys on snipershide were snapping up the Wal-Mart/Dicks/etc. cheap Remington 700s just for the action. Use it for a custom build.
They sell off stock, barrel and scope.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Just a bit of a warning, the scopes on most combos are junk. Be prepared to replace it in the future. And another vote for Savage. Just picked up a Model 12 and love it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

+8 to the Savage. A good deal consists of much more than just a low price at the beginning. I have learned too many times that in firearms you always get what you pay for. This is something that should last you a lifetime, therefore what is another $100 for something that you will likely hand down to your kids, etc? Just my $0.02. I was really frustrated with my 700 SPS and ADL; there is no comparison; I have heard lots of good things even about the Savage Axis and the newer model even has the accutrigger.


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes that is a fair price, the Savage will be cheaper, but you wont lose either way you go.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

LanceS4803 said:


> Guys on snipershide were snapping up the Wal-Mart/Dicks/etc. cheap Remington 700s just for the action. Use it for a custom build.
> They sell off stock, barrel and scope.


 BTW, although I do own a Remington M700 5R, my hunting rifle is a Savage 116 in 300WM.


----------

